
IBM internal secret docs show deliberate axing of older staff - CPAhem
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/09/ibm_age_iayoffs/
======
drpgq
With Sears seeming to finally have flamed out, I wonder how much longer IBM
has.

~~~
cenal
GE is also in the running for next dead giant.

I keep expecting Macy’s to be bought by Amazon. I guess they will have to
decline further before Bezos can ensure the Thanksgiving parade changes and is
Amazon branded.

